

NYC Seed - funding tech companies in NYC - lsemel
http://www.nycseed.com/

======
JayNeely
Sparse site, but interesting. Questions from their PDF application:

* What’s the idea?

* Why now?

* Who are your competitors?

* How will you make money?

* How will you use the funding?

* Please describe your product development roadmap. How long will it take to complete your first version?

* Please provide bios for each founder.

* Please provide 3 references for each founder.

~~~
JayNeely
Just found out more from CNet: <http://7hr.qlnk.net/>

-They'll invest up to $200,000.

-It's only for NY-based tech startups.

-They have $2,000,000 under management to invest.

-They're headquartered at Polytechnic University's start-up incubator: <http://www.poly.edu/incubator/>

------
rms
>No idea is too early for consideration for NYC Seed.

>We will ask to review a prototype of your product.

Bit of a contradiction.

------
lsemel
Doesn't say who runs it. If it's run by the gov't it'll probably be incredibly
risk averse and not invest in anything particularly innovative.

------
sangguine
Bloomberg's speech: <http://mashable.com/2008/06/02/nycseed/>

------
lurkage
Doesn't seem to say anywhere how much they invest. How are you supposed to
know if you want to apply?

~~~
rms
I would guess it is in the ~100k range, 5kn+ 5k wouldn't work in NYC.

PA has a bunch of early stage state funded seed funders, they are known for
doing _extraordinary_ amounts of due diligence.

------
rokhayakebe
Be careful.That's all i will say.

~~~
rms
yeah, this is legit, the CNET article says Bloomberg himself announced this
fund.

